# Can't paste into Xcode 4.2??? Clipboard issue???



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Strange behaviour is plaguing me. Xcode seems to have stopped sharing my finders clipboard. If I copy in a text window and try to paste into XCode, nothing happens. It only pastes anything that might have been in the clipboard IN XCode. Been doing this for two days. Has this happened to anyone before?

Basically it means I can't copy code into Xcode day before I'm supposed to teach a class using Xcode. 

Totally screwed here...


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for your replies. I restarted the whole computer for like the 6th time and it finally started working again.

If it happens again I'll reinstall.

Thanks!


----------

